# Off-Topic >  Joni Please delete " Welder Cart Electrical Outlet"

## Captainleeward

Please delete " Welder Cart Electrical Outlet" this outlet was incorrectly made please delete. thanks

----------


## Jon

What happened? Keep in mind that you can always post a correction in that same discussion.

----------

